# Good timer application for cubing.



## ISolveNaked (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi,

I was looking for a good timer app but couldn't find one wich satisfies my needs. What i need is a timer wich can do the following:

Let me start and stop the timer with the spacebar.
Save my times with the date of the solve to a .txt file.
Give a random scramble.

I couldn't find one so i decided to make one my self, but it was really hard to learn how to. I managed to make the application but it can't produce a random scramble.(I never programmed before so i really don't know how to do it, it took me hours to learn and make it)

If you guys are interested, you can download it here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27431020/KubusTimer.exe

If you guys know one that satisfies my needs, then i would like to hear about it!

Sorry for my bad english!


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't help you but I'd like to say two things.

-Your English is just fine.

-Your username is awesome.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 17, 2012)

PPT does way more than that. It supports using the spacebar, it gives you *actually* random scrambles, and it's possible to export old solve times (and when each solve was).


----------



## qq280833822 (Mar 18, 2012)

Lucas Garron said:


> PPTit gives you *actually* random scrambles


 
Its sq1-random-state scramble ignores middle layer


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 18, 2012)

qq280833822 said:


> Its sq1-random-state scramble ignores middle layer



Yeah, good point. I've been meaning to backport my Javascript fix for Walter. But PPT is still better at random scrambles than any other timer out there right now.


----------



## Walter Souza (Mar 18, 2012)

qq280833822 said:


> Its sq1-random-state scramble ignores middle layer


 
How do you know that? Can you tell just by looking at the scrambles?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 18, 2012)

Walter Souza said:


> How do you know that? Can you tell just by looking at the scrambles?



We can tell by looking at the scrambler. ;-)


----------



## Michiel van der Blonk (Mar 29, 2012)

I wrote a timer a long time ago that saves in tab delimited format by default. http://www.vanderblonk.com/tools/talking-timer/


----------

